# PC startet nicht



## dfd1 (15. Februar 2003)

*WICHTIG: PC startet nicht*

Hallo Leute

Was ein PC alles für Probleme machen kann...

Seit heute morgen kann ich meinen PC überhaupt nicht mehr starten.
Es wird kein Bios geladen oder die Ram aufgezählt.

Am Strom liegt es nicht, denn mein CPU-Lüfter dreht sich auf vollen Touren, und die HD, DVD-Rom und der Brenner drehen sich auch normal hoch.
Am Bildschirm liegt es auch nicht, der funktioniert auch einwandfrei. Hab ihn schon an einem anderen PC getestet.

Die Hardware:

Mainboard:ASUS A7v
Ram: 2x 128 MB SDRam
Grafikkarte: GeForce 2 GTS Grafikkarte
HD: IBM-Dekstar 30 GB HD
Sound: Creative SB-Live

Gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit alls ein Hardwarefehler  auf dem Mainbord??

Danke für Hilfe

dfd1


----------



## Martin Schaefer (15. Februar 2003)

Hi,

piepst er denn irgendwie ungewöhnlich, wenn du ihn anmachst?
Wenn ja, wie?
Ansonsten, hast du gecheckt, ob alle Karten noch sauber und fest in den Slots stecken?

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## dfd1 (15. Februar 2003)

Ne, es pibste nicht... Auch alle Karten herausnehmen nützte anfangs nichts, nicht mal das Bios resetten...

Wieso es jetzt wieder geht, ist mir ein Rätsel. Wohl irgendwo ein klitzekleiner Wackelkontakt...


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (15. Februar 2003)

Wenn du ein ATX Gehäuse am Netzschalter ausdrückst, ohne den PC vorher herunterzufahren, dann dauert es ca. 10 sek. bis du den Rechner wieder hochfahren kannst. Ich würde darauf tippen, dass sich bei der besagten Vorrichtung ein Wackelkontakt gebildet hat, der den Netzschalter für kurze Zeit außer Kraft gesetzt hat.
-Nur eine These von vielen


----------



## dfd1 (15. Februar 2003)

*Re: WICHTIG: PC startet nicht*



> _Original geschrieben von dfd1 _
> *
> Am Strom liegt es nicht, denn mein CPU-Lüfter dreht sich auf vollen Touren, und die HD, DVD-Rom und der Brenner drehen sich auch normal hoch.
> *



Am Strom lag es also nicht...


----------



## dfd1 (16. Februar 2003)

Das Problem lag wohl an der Soundkarte. Jetzt wo das Bios resetet ist, ist sie auch nirgends mehr vorhanden. Und funktionieren tut sie auch nicht, nichtmal bei einem anderen Rechner.

Tja... Das wars wohl


----------



## Arkos (5. März 2004)

Das liegt an dem Lüfter. Zuerst einen anderen Lüfter montieren oder dafür sorgen, dass dieser konstant 3000 Touren läuft. 

Bei den neuen Bios werden die Hardwareüberwachungsfunktionen, vor allem die der CPU aktiviert.

Da Temperaturgesteuerte Lüfter nicht gleich gebaut sind, wie der Original, meldet das Bios, bzw. die CPU einen Fehler, ... der PC wird abgeschaltet.

Am Besten den Original montieren, dann, wenn der PC läuft, das Bios konfigurieren, vor allem CPU Hardware Temperaturüberwachung > "Ignore" > und dann wieder den anderen Lüfter montieren. Dann geht der PC wieder.

PS. Ich war die ganze Nacht daran...

Noch was zum Nachlesen. Hab's eben selbst auch erst gegen Morgen gesehen....

http://www.asuscom.de/support/FAQ/faq104_thermal option.htm


----------



## Arkos (5. März 2004)

Das liegt an dem Lüfter. Zuerst einen anderen Lüfter montieren oder dafür sorgen, dass dieser konstant 3000 Touren läuft. 

Bei den neuen Bios werden die Hardwareüberwachungsfunktionen, vor allem die der CPU aktiviert.

Da Temperaturgesteuerte Lüfter nicht gleich gebaut sind, wie der Original, meldet das Bios, bzw. die CPU einen Fehler, ... der PC wird abgeschaltet.

Am Besten den Original montieren, dann, wenn der PC läuft, das Bios konfigurieren, vor allem CPU Hardware Temperaturüberwachung > "Ignore" > und dann wieder den anderen Lüfter montieren. Dann geht der PC wieder.

PS. Ich war die ganze Nacht daran...

Noch was zum Nachlesen. Hab's eben selbst auch erst gegen Morgen gesehen....

http://www.asuscom.de/support/FAQ/faq104_thermal option.htm


----------



## Maximodo (5. März 2004)

Die Lüfterüberwachung kann man glaube ich auch im Bios deaktivieren hatte ein änliches Problem. Vielleicht ist aber auch nur der Reset Knopf beim drücken nicht mehr ganz rausgekommen hat ich auch schon mal bleibt auch alles schwarz und der Lüfter läuft


----------



## Arkos (10. März 2004)

Das Problem ist aber, dass das vorher eben keiner wusste. 

Zum Beispiel:


1. ... dass nach einem Biosupdate die Option Hardware-Überwachung standartmässig eingeschaltet wird. Wenn man also einen temperaturgesteuerten Lüfter, welcher unter 1800 U/Min. (Kaltstart) läuft, dann schaltet der PC nach drei Sekunden ab, bevor man ins Bios gelangen kann.

2. ... dass nach einem Lüfterwechsel (Temperaturgesteuerter Lüfter unter 1800 U/Min.) die Überwachung dem Bios meldet, dass da kein Lüfter läuft, also schaltet er nach drei Sekunden ab.


Ich versichere Dir, da gab's viele, die Ihr Board weggeworfen hatten, da es keine Möglichkeit mehr gab, dies rückgangig zu machen, ausser man hat einen Originallüfter zum Montieren. Schau mal in Google (Suchfunktion) nach. Da findest Du viele Anfragen wegen des gleichen Problems, nur keine Antworten, und die Meisten vor über einem Jahr.


Also... 

1. Original Lüfter rauf

2. Starten

3. Ins Bios

4. Hardwareüberwachung > Überwachung der Drehzahl des CPU-Lüfters auf "Ignorieren" stellen. Und speichern.

5. Abschalten und Lüfter wieder wechseln.

6. Neu starten und alles läuft.


Ps.  Ein CMOS-Reset nützt eben auch nichts, da ab einer gewissen Bios-Revision, als Standart die Drehzahlüberwachung eingeschaltet ist.


Gruss Markus


----------

